# F1 driver wins Australian GP



## Vicsetter (Mar 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd get you going - if you haven't seen the race yet - good race.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 18, 2012)

Pleased Uk boys are up there !!!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 19, 2012)

I watched the end of it for my grown up sone because he had to go to work


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 20, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Just thought I'd get you going - if you haven't seen the race yet - good race.



"F1 driver wins Australian GP"
at last ! ... and not the backroom boys on the computers in the garage

Dunno why MacLaren retained Hamilton though, after last season he looks like a liability. Make Jensen No. 1 and bring in a back up driver.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 20, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> "F1 driver wins Australian GP"
> at last ! ... and not the backroom boys on the computers in the garage
> 
> Dunno why MacLaren retained Hamilton though, after last season he looks like a liability. Make Jensen No. 1 and bring in a back up driver.



MacLaren retained Hamilton because he's actually a better driver than Jensen Button...  Button may be the person who last year got better wear out of his tyres but racing is more than tyre wear...  

When Hamilton out of sheer frustration last season pulled the racist card out, it came as no surprise, has I've been saying this for several seasons now, if he'd been a white British driver he wouldn't have had some of the decisions that been made against made!  I just believe that all he did was get his timing wrong pulling it...


The driver that I don't understand being on the race track, is Alonso after what he did to his team mate and team, was totally disgraceful showing that he's far from a sportsman...


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 20, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> MacLaren retained Hamilton because he's actually a better driver than Jensen Button...  Button may be the person who last year got better wear out of his tyres but racing is more than tyre wear...
> 
> When Hamilton out of sheer frustration last season pulled the racist card out, it came as no surprise, has I've been saying this for several seasons now, if he'd been a white British driver he wouldn't have had some of the decisions that been made against made!  I just believe that all he did was get his timing wrong pulling it...
> 
> ...



You should preface that with ' in my opinion', it's very hard to say that one driver is better than another, especially when they are both world champions.

Hamilton let his personal life interfere with his professional and not only drove badly but dangerously.  However he is a good driver and there is no reason why he shouldn't be in the team.  I don't believe that the penalties he incurred last year were anything to do with racism, it doesn't have a place in F1.

Whilst I do not like Alonso, he is a good driver, just rubbish at team work and relationships with his team and other drivers (far too big an ego).


----------



## Mark T (Mar 20, 2012)

My opinion would also be that Hamilton is a faster driver the Button (although I'd suggest Button is a better all-round driver) but that aside....

McLaren have two drivers who are both capable of winning races and (as long as Hamilton doesn't repeat last seasons crashfest) can both finish races high up in the points.  From McLarens perspective, for the purposes of winning the contructors, they have a very strong line-up.

But if they did replace Hamilton, who would it be with?  They are unlikely to prise Alonso, Schumacher or Vettel out of their teams.  Possibly Webber would be a good replacement, but I'm starting to think that this season might be his last in a top team.  I don't think that any of the Number 2 drivers from other teams will do any better then Hamilton.

Yes, they could take the risk on a younger faster driver, but is there anyone out there?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't see Martin Whitmarsh inviting Alonso back into the team, after what he did to the team in 2007 probably stemming from he wasn't happy within the team...

Martin Whitmarsh doesn't work with a No 1 driver with a backup, he allows his driver to race each other..  Which is something Alonso doesn't like, and having a Rookie out race him didn't go down well at all...

If Jensen or Hamilton left the team...

I doubt you'd prise either Vettle or Webber from Red Bull other drivers..

Well Massa would be good, sadly he's never been given a car to prove his real worth...

But you've got Paul De Rasta a youngster who did very well last year with an uncompetitive car...

GouJean, Lotus must have been over the moon with a P3 on the grid shame tis was a lack of F1 experience that took him off on Lap 2,  so looking forward to seeing him race..

Pavo the Russian driver...  Now wonder what he could do with a top car!

The Mexico he doing well....

In my idea world, I would like the season to finish with Hamilton, Botton, Vettle then Massa come in 4th...


----------



## Mark T (Mar 20, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> ...In my idea world, I would like the season to finish with Hamilton, Botton, Vettle then Massa come in 4th...


I'd settle for that.  Although I don't currently support any particular team or driver, I'd like to see both McLaren and Williams up the top more often.  Williams I had assumed was heading the way of Tyrell, but the first race gives some hope yet.

Maldonado is another I think worth watching.

Now, if Sutil hadn't of glassed Eric Lux (accidental or otherwise) I wonder where he might be now?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 20, 2012)

Could be said it wasn't Sutil's wisest move...  Do wonder how Lux managed to get the case heard in a German court when it happened in China!

I wonder how kubica is getting on, getting worrying now as any longer away makes you wonder if he ever be fit enough to drive F1 again!


----------

